# ViewSonic VX2035WM



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello I am having a issue with my ViewSonic VX2035WM manufactured in 2007-03-19.

I currently have my computer setup with a 27" Dynex TV as the main screen connected with a HDMI cable to the graphics card Nvidia Geforce GTS 450 1024MB Overclocked Edition. with the ViewSonic VX2035WM as a 2ed screen connected with a VGA cable also using a DVI to VGA conector at the graphics card due to the graphics card only have 2 DVI outputs.

Anyway after about 30mins maybe a hour then ViewSonic VX2035WM goes black but the screen is still being backlit? don't know what you would call that. but also the blue power light is also on and by turning off the power buttion to the ViewSonic VX2035WM and turning it back on I see my desktop again.

Any ideas why this might be?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Faulty monitor. Likely the video processing circuit.


----------



## Selanaar (Dec 13, 2010)

I assume I am unable to take it apart and fix it?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

The diagnosis and repair of electronic equipment is a job for a skilled technician. The success rate for anyone else is very low. It could also be dangerous to both you and the equipment.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f278/danger-please-read-405439.html


----------

